# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Buitres en Cabañeros

## Azuer

De la semana pasada, muchos leonados, pero también alguno negro. Se estaban dando un festín con un ternero (el grupo de los leonados) y con una oveja (leonados y negros). Pido disculpas por la calidad de las fotos, pero es que sólo llevaba la compacta y el zoom no da para más.

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (11-nov-2013),HUESITO (11-nov-2013),Los terrines (11-nov-2013),willi (13-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Vaya comunidad de buitres, eso es un clan de verdad.
Gracias por las atrevidas fotos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

